
Ask HN: Favorite ergonomic/mechanical keyboard for programming and typing? - dattl
I&#x27;m looking for a keyboard that is comfortable to use because prolonged typing causes strain on my wrists and hands.<p>Currently considering the Surface Ergonomic keyboard, any particular experience with that?<p>(My budget is ~120€)
======
jaden
Apparently there's not as much evidence as you'd think that ergonomic
keyboards make a difference for wrist pain. I used to think I could only use
an ergonomic one, but I've been I've been using a brown switch CODE keyboard
for almost 3 years now and it's been no better or worse than my old ergonomic
keyboards. As long as I don't overdo it, my wrists are fine.

[https://codekeyboards.com/](https://codekeyboards.com/)

------
kasey_junk
You usually need to figure out what particularly is causing the strain. For
instance for some strain types mechanical switches are basically out.

Meanwhile ergo split key keyboards don’t help me as my wrist strain is caused
by laziness in my posture. Both standing desks and very resistant keyboards
help.

All said I use a code keyboard and don’t have wrist issues. I do have shoulder
nerve issues at times (especially when my lifting routine is lax).

~~~
PaulHoule
Years ago I had pain in my wrists so bad I thought I had to stop coding.

I started doing push-ups and in two weeks my hands were OK.

~~~
kasey_junk
Small joint jujitsu solved my problems for years.

------
muzani
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

It's awesome and well within your budget. Not mechanical, though. It's perfect
for wrist strain as it gives your wrist a resting place.

But if you have strain on your wrists, consider adjusting your table and chair
height. Your elbows should be about even height with your keyboard.

~~~
punchclockhero
Microsoft have a lot of decent ergo keyboard offerings. A friend with wrecked
wrists swears by his Sculpt Ergonomic (within your budget and stocked by many
physical stores so you can try it in person), although it acts funny under
Linux. I have a Comfort Curve 3000 which is under $20. It's the only curved
keyboard in this price range I know of.

------
return1
Imho ergonomic keyboards are not much better. They are hard to learn and you
get confused as soon as you use someone else’s computer, plus they have
annoying features like a tiny Esc key. I think overall a gaming / mechanical
keyboard helps you type faster and more accurately, which itself leads to less
strain. I recently got a logitech g-413 and i m very pleased with how fluently
it works , without a lot of noise.

For ergonomics you should consider an upright mouse, in my case it eliminated
ulnar nerve pain

------
peterbecich
Keeb.io Iris [https://keeb.io/products/iris-keyboard-split-ergonomic-
keybo...](https://keeb.io/products/iris-keyboard-split-ergonomic-keyboard)

------
gnicholasgreen
I had major forearm/hand tendon pain for years, and switching to an ErgoDox EZ
cured it. I also switched to a standing desk at the time, which helped.

I've also spent lots of time with an Atreus62 and a Dactyl Manuform, and still
use the ErgoDox EZ as my daily driver. It's just so great.

------
UnoriginalGuy
Mechanical keyboards require deeper compression and are thus the opposite of
what you want. They'll worsen strain.

Have you checked your chair/table height, monitor height, and are you placing
both feet on the floor? You might be able to mitigate this without buying
things.

------
iamthelord
I am in love with Realforce 87U Tenkeyless

[https://www.amazon.com/Realforce-87U-Tenkeyless-White-
Gray/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Realforce-87U-Tenkeyless-White-
Gray/dp/B00DONW9BI/ref=sr_1_8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1543774650&sr=1-8&keywords=keyboard+topre)

~~~
pepper_sauce
A truly excellent keyboard, but not particularly ergonomic. I recommend
Kinesis Advantage for reducing wrist strain.

------
truffle_pig
I've made a site for reddit's opinion on various products, you can find
keyboards here:

[https://redditfavorites.com/products?category_id=keyboards](https://redditfavorites.com/products?category_id=keyboards)

Any of the most popular ones there are generally good.

~~~
itsgonbetrouble
Funny you say that, I had just been on your site the other day. Was wondering
how exactly your algorithm ranked the sites.

~~~
truffle_pig
The products are ranked according to the "Popularity score" which uses #
comments with distinct authors and positive karma. Amazon links in a comment
usually = endorsement

------
miguelrochefort
Kinesis Advantage

It's over your budget.

